# Samba temporary Profiles (need help)

## Olimaus

Hi,

I have got a problem with samba for days now and I don't know how to solve it.

My problem is, that it doesn't matter if I enable or disable Roaming Profiles, all I get is a temporary profile.

If i enable Roaming Profiles, than i get a temporary serverside Profile. If I disable Roaming Profiles, than i get a temporary local Profile.

Can somebody please help me?

With Roaming Profiles I think it is a problem with Filepermissions. Root get's a full Serverside Profile, but only root.

I just want a local Profile for the users, so it is not so relevant.

Oliver

Samba is PDC

```

[global]

        include = /etc/samba/dhcp.conf

        socket options = TCP_NODELAY SO_RCVBUF=8192 SO_SNDBUF=8192

        logon drive = H:

        hide dot files = yes

        domain master = Yes

        username map = /etc/samba/smbusers

        map to guest = Bad User

        printer admin = @ntadmin, root, administrator

        logon home = \\%L\%U\.9xprofile

        passwd program = /usr/bin/passwd %u

        wins support = true

        printcap cache time = 750

        netbios name = fileserver

        cups options = raw

        printing = cups

        unix password sync = yes

        local master = Yes

        logon path =

        logon script = logon.bat

        workgroup = SJ

        os level = 65

        printcap name = cups

        security = user

        add machine script = /usr/sbin/useradd  -c Machine -d /var/lib/nobody -s /bin/false %m$

        domain logons = Yes

        preferred master = Yes

        load printers = yes

        passdb backend = smbpasswd

[homes]

        comment = Home Directories

        valid users = %S

        browseable = No

        read only = No

        inherit acls = Yes

[profiles]

        comment = Network Profiles Service

        path = %H

        read only = No

#       store dos attributes = Yes

        create mask = 0600

        directory mask = 0700

[users]

        comment = All users

        path = /home

        read only = No

        inherit acls = Yes

        veto files = /aquota.user/groups/shares/

[groups]

        comment = All groups

        path = /home/groups

        read only = No

        inherit acls = Yes

[printers]

        comment = All Printers

        path = /var/tmp

        printable = Yes

        create mask = 0600

        browseable = No

[print$]

        comment = Printer Drivers

        path = /var/lib/samba/drivers

        write list = @ntadmin root

        force group = ntadmin

        create mask = 0664

        directory mask = 0775

[netlogon]

        comment = Network Logon Service

        path = /var/lib/samba/netlogon

        write list = @user, root

        guest ok = yes

        locking = No

```

Last edited by Olimaus on Tue Dec 06, 2005 1:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## slam_head

In your profile section set:

```
 path=/var/lib/samba/profiles
```

Then 

```
chown 'root:domain users' /var/lib/samba/profiles
```

or whatever you have domain users mapped to.  And finally

```
chmod 2770 /var/lib/samba/profiles
```

That should do it.

----------

## Olimaus

Hello and thank you looking at my problem.

As far as I understand, this solution may be for Roaming Profiles.

All i want is a (not temporary) local profile.

But I am going to try your solution and may be it helps (better a roaming profile than a temporary  :Wink:  )

----------

## slam_head

Sorry forgot to mention that you should also set

```
logon path = //fileserver/profiles/%U
```

----------

## Olimaus

Shouldn't the logon path should be written in MS style:

logon path = \\fileserver\profiles\%U  ?

---

nothing helped till now.

I don't get a error or something when I log in, I simply get a temporary Profile?

What more can I do?

----------

## slam_head

You are right, sorry for the typo.

----------

## Olimaus

Maybe there is a problem with my groupmapings?

```

#net groupmap list | sort

Account Operators (S-1-5-32-548) -> -1

Administrators (S-1-5-32-544) -> -1

Backup Operators (S-1-5-32-551) -> -1

Domain Admins (S-1-5-21-1161395039-3549078232-660113211-512) -> -1

Domain Admins (S-1-5-21-3376943168-3023405898-1803579022-512) -> -1

Domain Guests (S-1-5-21-1161395039-3549078232-660113211-514) -> -1

Domain Guests (S-1-5-21-3376943168-3023405898-1803579022-514) -> users

Domain Users (S-1-5-21-3376943168-3023405898-1803579022-513) -> users

Guests (S-1-5-32-546) -> -1

Power Users (S-1-5-21-3376943168-3023405898-1803579022-1201) -> users

Power Users (S-1-5-32-547) -> users

Print Operators (S-1-5-32-550) -> -1

Replicators (S-1-5-32-552) -> -1

S-1-5-21-1161395039-3549078232-660113211-513 (S-1-5-21-1161395039-3549078232-660113211-513) -> users

System Operators (S-1-5-32-549) -> -1

Users (S-1-5-32-545) -> -1

```

here is my /var/log/messages

```

Dec  6 09:55:21 fileserver smbd[11403]:   read_socket_data: recv failure for 4. Error = Connection reset by peer

Dec  6 09:58:30 fileserver smbd[11410]: [2005/12/06 09:58:30, 0] rpc_server/srv_pipe.c:api_pipe_bind_req(993)

Dec  6 09:58:30 fileserver smbd[11410]:   api_pipe_bind_req: unknown auth type 1 requested.

Dec  6 10:00:01 fileserver syslog-ng[3807]: STATS: dropped 0

Dec  6 10:00:01 fileserver /usr/sbin/cron[11420]: (root) CMD (/etc/webmin/bandwidth/rotate.pl)

Dec  6 10:19:26 fileserver smbd[11517]: [2005/12/06 10:19:26, 0] lib/util_sock.c:read_socket_data(384)

Dec  6 10:19:26 fileserver smbd[11517]:   read_socket_data: recv failure for 4. Error = Connection reset by peer

Dec  6 11:00:01 fileserver /usr/sbin/cron[11651]: (root) CMD (/etc/webmin/bandwidth/rotate.pl)

Dec  6 11:00:01 fileserver syslog-ng[3807]: STATS: dropped 0

Dec  6 11:07:47 fileserver smbd[11712]: [2005/12/06 11:07:47, 0] rpc_server/srv_pipe.c:api_pipe_bind_req(993)

Dec  6 11:07:47 fileserver smbd[11712]:   api_pipe_bind_req: unknown auth type 1 requested.

Dec  6 11:08:22 fileserver sshd[11736]: Accepted keyboard-interactive/pam for oliver.schneider from ::ffff:172.24.58.2 port 47278 ssh2

Dec  6 11:10:28 fileserver sshd[11903]: Accepted keyboard-interactive/pam for oliver.schneider from ::ffff:172.24.58.2 port 47279 ssh2

Dec  6 11:19:38 fileserver smbd[11960]: [2005/12/06 11:19:38, 0] lib/util_sock.c:read_socket_data(384)

Dec  6 11:19:38 fileserver smbd[11960]:   read_socket_data: recv failure for 4. Error = Connection reset by peer

Dec  6 11:26:11 fileserver smbd[11973]: [2005/12/06 11:26:11, 0] rpc_server/srv_pipe.c:api_pipe_bind_req(993)

Dec  6 11:26:11 fileserver smbd[11973]:   api_pipe_bind_req: unknown auth type 1 requested.

Dec  6 11:31:40 fileserver smbd[12023]: [2005/12/06 11:31:40, 0] lib/util_sock.c:read_socket_data(384)

Dec  6 11:31:40 fileserver smbd[12023]:   read_socket_data: recv failure for 4. Error = Connection reset by peer

Dec  6 11:36:53 fileserver kernel: 3w-9xxx: scsi2: AEN: INFO (0x04:0x002B): Background verify done:unit=0.

Dec  6 11:43:43 fileserver smbd[12350]: [2005/12/06 11:43:43, 0] lib/util_sock.c:read_socket_data(384)

Dec  6 11:43:43 fileserver smbd[12350]:   read_socket_data: recv failure for 4. Error = Connection reset by peer

Dec  6 11:47:20 fileserver kernel: 3w-9xxx: scsi2: AEN: INFO (0x04:0x002B): Background verify done:unit=0.

Dec  6 11:48:20 fileserver kernel: 3w-9xxx: scsi2: AEN: INFO (0x04:0x002B): Background verify done:unit=0.

Dec  6 11:53:09 fileserver kernel: 3w-9xxx: scsi2: AEN: INFO (0x04:0x0029): Background verify started:unit=0.

Dec  6 11:53:09 fileserver kernel: 3w-9xxx: scsi2: AEN: INFO (0x04:0x0029): Background verify started:unit=0.

Dec  6 11:53:09 fileserver kernel: 3w-9xxx: scsi2: AEN: INFO (0x04:0x0029): Background verify started:unit=0.

Dec  6 12:00:01 fileserver syslog-ng[3807]: STATS: dropped 0

Dec  6 12:00:01 fileserver /usr/sbin/cron[12424]: (root) CMD (/etc/webmin/bandwidth/rotate.pl)

Dec  6 12:07:48 fileserver smbd[12455]: [2005/12/06 12:07:48, 0] lib/util_sock.c:read_socket_data(384)

Dec  6 12:07:48 fileserver smbd[12455]:   read_socket_data: recv failure for 4. Error = Connection reset by peer

Dec  6 12:43:56 fileserver smbd[12554]: [2005/12/06 12:43:56, 0] lib/util_sock.c:read_socket_data(384)

Dec  6 12:43:56 fileserver smbd[12554]:   read_socket_data: recv failure for 4. Error = Connection reset by peer

Dec  6 13:00:01 fileserver syslog-ng[3807]: STATS: dropped 0

Dec  6 13:00:01 fileserver /usr/sbin/cron[12602]: (root) CMD (/etc/webmin/bandwidth/rotate.pl)

Dec  6 13:08:01 fileserver smbd[12664]: [2005/12/06 13:08:01, 0] lib/util_sock.c:read_socket_data(384)

Dec  6 13:08:01 fileserver smbd[12664]:   read_socket_data: recv failure for 4. Error = Connection reset by peer

Dec  6 13:16:13 fileserver smbd[12712]: [2005/12/06 13:16:13, 0] rpc_server/srv_pipe.c:api_pipe_bind_req(993)

Dec  6 13:16:13 fileserver smbd[12712]:   api_pipe_bind_req: unknown auth type 1 requested.

Dec  6 13:18:25 fileserver smbd[12719]: [2005/12/06 13:18:25, 0] rpc_server/srv_pipe.c:api_pipe_bind_req(993)

Dec  6 13:18:25 fileserver smbd[12719]:   api_pipe_bind_req: unknown auth type 1 requested.

Dec  6 13:19:41 fileserver smbd[12719]: [2005/12/06 13:19:41, 0] rpc_server/srv_pipe.c:api_pipe_bind_req(993)

Dec  6 13:19:41 fileserver smbd[12719]:   api_pipe_bind_req: unknown auth type 1 requested.

Dec  6 13:24:17 fileserver smbd[12751]: [2005/12/06 13:24:17, 0] rpc_server/srv_pipe.c:api_pipe_bind_req(993)

Dec  6 13:24:17 fileserver smbd[12751]:   api_pipe_bind_req: unknown auth type 1 requested.

Dec  6 13:26:39 fileserver smbd[12759]: [2005/12/06 13:26:39, 0] rpc_server/srv_pipe.c:api_pipe_bind_req(993)

Dec  6 13:26:39 fileserver smbd[12759]:   api_pipe_bind_req: unknown auth type 1 requested.

Dec  6 13:32:08 fileserver smbd[12796]: [2005/12/06 13:32:08, 0] rpc_server/srv_pipe.c:api_pipe_bind_req(993)

Dec  6 13:32:08 fileserver smbd[12796]:   api_pipe_bind_req: unknown auth type 1 requested.

Dec  6 13:34:46 fileserver smbd[12799]: [2005/12/06 13:34:46, 0] rpc_server/srv_pipe.c:api_pipe_bind_req(993)

Dec  6 13:34:46 fileserver smbd[12799]:   api_pipe_bind_req: unknown auth type 1 requested.

Dec  6 13:36:37 fileserver smbd[12805]: [2005/12/06 13:36:37, 0] rpc_server/srv_pipe.c:api_pipe_bind_req(993)

Dec  6 13:36:37 fileserver smbd[12805]:   api_pipe_bind_req: unknown auth type 1 requested.

Dec  6 13:40:05 fileserver smbd[12809]: [2005/12/06 13:40:05, 0] rpc_server/srv_pipe.c:api_pipe_bind_req(993)

Dec  6 13:40:05 fileserver smbd[12809]:   api_pipe_bind_req: unknown auth type 1 requested.

Dec  6 13:44:08 fileserver smbd[12820]: [2005/12/06 13:44:08, 0] lib/util_sock.c:read_socket_data(384)

Dec  6 13:44:08 fileserver smbd[12820]:   read_socket_data: recv failure for 4. Error = Connection reset by peer

Dec  6 14:00:01 fileserver /usr/sbin/cron[12881]: (root) CMD (/etc/webmin/bandwidth/rotate.pl)

Dec  6 14:00:01 fileserver syslog-ng[3807]: STATS: dropped 0

Dec  6 14:08:13 fileserver smbd[12914]: [2005/12/06 14:08:13, 0] lib/util_sock.c:read_socket_data(384)

Dec  6 14:08:13 fileserver smbd[12914]:   read_socket_data: recv failure for 4. Error = Connection reset by peer

Dec  6 14:20:16 fileserver smbd[12955]: [2005/12/06 14:20:16, 0] lib/util_sock.c:read_socket_data(384)

Dec  6 14:20:16 fileserver smbd[12955]:   read_socket_data: recv failure for 4. Error = Connection reset by peer

Dec  6 14:28:04 fileserver sshd[14018]: Accepted keyboard-interactive/pam for root from ::ffff:172.24.1.223 port 53565 ssh2

Dec  6 14:28:07 fileserver kernel: NET: Registered protocol family 17

Dec  6 14:32:18 fileserver smbd[14078]: [2005/12/06 14:32:18, 0] lib/util_sock.c:read_socket_data(384)

Dec  6 14:32:18 fileserver smbd[14078]:   read_socket_data: recv failure for 4. Error = Connection reset by peer

Dec  6 14:39:51 fileserver smbd[14085]: [2005/12/06 14:39:51, 0] rpc_server/srv_pipe.c:api_pipe_bind_req(993)

Dec  6 14:39:51 fileserver smbd[14085]:   api_pipe_bind_req: unknown auth type 1 requested.

Dec  6 14:44:21 fileserver smbd[14094]: [2005/12/06 14:44:21, 0] lib/util_sock.c:read_socket_data(384)

Dec  6 14:44:21 fileserver smbd[14094]:   read_socket_data: recv failure for 4. Error = Connection reset by peer

Dec  6 14:48:14 fileserver smbd[14125]: [2005/12/06 14:48:14, 0] rpc_server/srv_pipe.c:api_pipe_bind_req(993)

Dec  6 14:48:14 fileserver smbd[14125]:   api_pipe_bind_req: unknown auth type 1 requested.

```

I really need help.

Thank you

Oliver

----------

